# Electronic yote call info needed.



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm wanting to buy one and I've been doing my research but I'm curious as to what you have or had and the Pro's and Con's to it. Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

not sure what brand my brother has.small fold up with a remote.were still working with it.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I would highly recommend any of the fox pro calls. In my experience they seem to work better than all of the other cheaper electronic calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've had 2, my first one was a primos and my current one is a fox pro wildfire. Think I paid around $200 for the fox pro a few years ago. I really like it, has 32 pre programmed in sounds and with the mini card you can add like 120 more. I don't see why you'd need that many I don't use more that 8-10 a night. The remote also has a red screen so you won't lose you night vision. I don't remember what model my primos was, but it sure went thru the battery's and when the battery got weak the call would not run in a loop, it's just run the call once and shut up, you'd need to keep pushing the send button unless it had fresh battery's almost every time out. Go with the fox pro.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Second the Foxpro, for the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## SaltN4Dollars (May 6, 2014)

Second on foxpro. The quality is much higher than other similar products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks fellas I'm gonna go with a Fox Pro Wildfire ll


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

There is an older fellow who has a website with a lot of coyote info on it. He shows how to make a slick call with parts from RadioShack. It works great. I made one. We kill yotes with it. The big kicker is if you have a smart phone you can download free calls and sequences right off his site for free. I primarily use a MP3 player dedicated to calls. Sounds better than an old fox pro my buddy had. Small amp the size of a garage door operator that runs off a 9volt battery, a horn speaker, a cable to connect the two together and a cord to connect to phone or MP3 player. That's it. Small soft sided Plano bag to put it in. Like $25 and my opinion as good as a $400 unit. Gonna post website if that's ok. 
Www.varmintal.com and he calls it the elcheapo call. Check it out its awesome.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Whatever you decide to go with, keep an eye on hunting websites for used ones. A lot of people got the predator bug these last few years seeing all the bang flop tv shows, then went out and tried it and realized at it isn't that easy, especially in the east.

Lot of 1 year old e-callers out there.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Fox Pro is definitely the way to go if you can spare the cash.

But I've also taken a couple 'yotes with a $40 Johnny Stewart "Predator" call.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

check out the Icotec products. i recently purchased the GC300, and for $90.00 from the Fin, you can't beat it.


----------

